# Anyone Have a Source?



## Lefty (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm looking to get a "burner" with my logo for sayas, handles and woodworkery made up, and I'm wondering if you guys know any reputable places that I can get one done up. A regular old brand will work great too, since it gives me an excuse to use my torch. 

Actually, Marko, where'd you get yours done? I could PM you, but I'm already done typin this out. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mike9 (Jun 12, 2013)

Have a look here Tom - 

http://woodworking.rockler.com/ppc/branding%20iron?sli_sid=v9100&gclid=CL2e1uTA37cCFYed4AodqhEAlg


----------



## toddnmd (Jun 12, 2013)

If you changed your name so your initials would be E.B. I know where you could get one cheap!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 12, 2013)

toddnmd said:


> If you changed your name so your initials would be E.B. I know where you could get one cheap!



or lived in Texas.


----------



## daveb (Jun 12, 2013)

I was thinking same thing but...


----------



## Lefty (Jun 13, 2013)

The site above looks pretty good! I'll be sure to send an email or two.  Thanks!

No other good spots?


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 13, 2013)

I am also interested in answers...

Stefan


----------



## MikeHL (Jun 13, 2013)

Lee valley ? 

http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?cat=1,41115&p=44057


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 13, 2013)

https://www.brandingirons.com/packages.html


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 14, 2013)

I get mine from here
http://www.brandingirons.com/

a little on a pricey side, but top quality. If you can swing it, go for a drill press version. It requires very steady hand to get a uniform mark. I ended making an arm for my hand held branding iron, so I can use it in a press.

M

Oops, just saw Son recommending the same company.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 14, 2013)

Great, Marko! Son, thanks for the rec. I'll be going with them for sure, now. 

Mike, thanks for your Canadian suggestion. If the first doesn't work out, I'll go with them.


----------

